# مشاريع كامله



## م /هبه قنديل (15 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
من خلال بحثى ع النت وجدت هذا الموقع لعله مفيد لكم ويحتوى على مشاريع كامله من أول الموقع العام وحتى المنظور الخارجى أتمنى ان يفيدكم ولا تنسونا بصالح دعائكم
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته:55: 
م / هبه قنديل


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (15 يونيو 2006)

سوري نسيت أقول لكم ع الموقع:80: 
http://www.acad.itgo.com/index2.swf
:55: يا رب يعجبكم..........م/هبه قنديل


----------



## فراس إبراهيم (15 يونيو 2006)

شكرا مهندسة هبة 
جزاكِ الله بكل الخير
تحياتي​


----------



## المازن (15 يونيو 2006)

شكرا بش مهندسة والله موقع حلو جدا تسلمي


----------



## روميروالمصرى (16 يونيو 2006)

مش عارف ليه الموقع مش عايز يفتح وبيقولى forbieden


----------



## ابوولعه (16 يونيو 2006)

تسلمي والله مهندسه هبه


----------



## من العراق (16 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على المساهمة الرائعة.


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (16 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك يامهندسة ويعطيك العافية


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (16 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أولا / الحمد لله ان لاموقع عجبكم 
ثانيا / ألف شكر لكل اللي قالى رأيه ودعا بظهر الغيب
ثألثا / يا أخى روميو المصري لو الموقع مش بيفتح معاك جرب تاخد العنوان كوبى وبيست وجرب ان شاء الله يفتح0
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## روميروالمصرى (17 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك جدا فتح اخيرا


----------



## المهندسة مي (18 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
مشكورة أختى هبه على هذا الموقع .. مفيد جدا والله .. 
جزاكي الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندسة ايمان (18 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على الموقع يا اختي هبة 

جازاك الله الف خير


----------



## ahmedmaree (18 يونيو 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## bakier (19 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أولا / الحمد لله ان لاموقع عجبكم 
ثانيا / ألف شكر لكل اللي قالى رأيه ودعا بظهر الغيب


إحنا لم نعطيقك حقك على المجهود وعلى والمشاركة


----------



## troy_119 (19 يونيو 2006)

تسلمى يا بشمهندسه على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## احمد نافع (21 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على الموقع


----------



## rassan (21 يونيو 2006)

شكرا هبه , موقع رائع جدا
م. رسن / العراق - دهوك


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (21 يونيو 2006)

اشكرك على الموقع بس معلش استفسار هو كله واجهات ولا في مساقط لاني كل اللي شوفته واجهات


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (21 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أزاى عضو متميز زيك يا مشاكس يسأل السؤال ده...........انت لو ضغط على أى واجهه من واجهات المشاريع دى هيعطى لك المساقط والواجهات والموقع العام والمناظير لنفس المشروع
المهم جرب وبلغنى وصلت لأيه وأى استفسار منك او من أى عضو اخر انا تحت أمركم بكل سرور
سلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.
[glint] 
م / هبه قنديل
[/glint]


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (21 يونيو 2006)

تمام مهندسه هبه احرجتيني 
اشتغلت كانت فين اللعبه دي من زمان 
هههههههههه
واحد محرج بقى اعمل ايه


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (21 يونيو 2006)

مافى إحراج أخى الكريم أتمنى ان تكون فى إستفاده


----------



## sama (26 يونيو 2006)

شكرا هبة على


----------



## sama (26 يونيو 2006)

شكرا هبة على هذا الموقع


----------



## ملك الحلوة (26 يونيو 2006)

شكرا يا باشمهندسة


----------



## ملك الحلوة (26 يونيو 2006)

شكرا يا باشمهندسة على مجهودك


----------



## arch_fatma (27 يونيو 2006)

مرس كتير يا مهندسة عالموقع بجنن


----------



## arch_fatma (27 يونيو 2006)

مرسي كتير يا مهندسة عالموقع بجنن


----------



## arch_fatma (27 يونيو 2006)

مرسي كتير يا مهندسة عالموقع بجنن


----------



## احمد العيسوى (28 يونيو 2006)

موقع رائع حقا شكرا لكى


----------



## sirwan (5 يوليو 2006)

jamiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil


----------



## العزاوى احمد (21 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته..........
اريد الاستفسار عن المرج الطلابي وكيفيت تصميمه 
لانه مشروعي ارجو من لديه فكرة عنه ارسله علي alk_ado82*yahoo.it


----------



## nadiarch (21 نوفمبر 2006)

مش راضي يفتح ما بعرف ليش
على كل حال شكرا


----------



## nadiarch (21 نوفمبر 2006)

فتح أخيرا الحمد لله 
يسلموا كتير عنجد حلو
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zoubir (28 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا يا اختي هبة على الموقع


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (29 ديسمبر 2006)

وفقكم الله إخوانى الكرام


----------



## Ahmed_finearts (29 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووورة مشكورة مشكورة


----------



## MOSTAFAMAHMOUD (29 ديسمبر 2006)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## حسام بركي (8 فبراير 2008)

thank you so mutch


----------



## م حسناء (8 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووره


----------



## فلنساوي خطير (29 فبراير 2008)

مشكورة جدا جل من لا يسهو


----------



## freeribo (29 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على الموقع


جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## موج البحر (1 مارس 2008)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## زياد قباني (1 مارس 2008)

م. هبة

تشكرين على البحث


تحياتي


----------



## بالاديو (4 أكتوبر 2008)

thanx sis !


----------



## سـليمان (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الموقع يا اختي هبة 

جازاك الله الف خير


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكووووووووورين*


----------



## عاشقة الفردوس (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## hocem2222 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

merciiiiiii


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (27 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل الخير اخوانى الكرام


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (15 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة


----------



## hesham behairy (24 فبراير 2014)

جزاكى الله خيرااا


----------



## نجانجا (25 فبراير 2014)

شكرا لك


----------

